# Least Favorite Word?



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Certain words make my skin crawl.

Like the word "moist" for example. Can we please just strike this word from the language?


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

ChadMck said:


> Certain words make my skin crawl.
> 
> Like the word "moist" for example. Can we please just strike this word from the language?


LOL


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not sure about making my skin crawl, but as an IT person, the word intermittent strikes terror in my heart.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Due to extreme overuse --  "absolutely" and "amazing".


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

My least favorite word is _broke_...as in "no money". lol


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"replicate" and "exacerbate" make me cringe......

....and on a forum full of authors and readers, can't we come up with something better than "lurking" ?


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

"No". Especially in relation to something I want done when I am forced to rely on someone else to do it.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

"Literally."  When people use it nowadays, they mean the opposite of it.  What good is a word if it winds up only being used as an exaggeration?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Cacophony.
I dunno why, I just hate it.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Regurgitate *ugh* 

Oh, and phlegm. 

Sorry, that's two


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't have an actual WORD that irritates me, but there is a sound that makes my skin crawl and there are words that describe this sound. Those words would be: whining, keeling, whimpering, moaning, squealing, shrieking, crying, peevishly, puling, woefully, miserably......you get the picture.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Mother-in-law

It makes me shudder just thinking about it.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I think "moist" is the most hated word there is.  Every time there's an article or discussion about word aversion, "moist" always comes up.  I don't mind the word myself.  

For me, it's probably "panties".  Just an awkward and weird word.  An article on Cracked summed it up nicely by saying that it's impossible to say the word "panties" and not sound like either a child or a pedophile.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

JimJ said:


> For me, it's probably "panties". Just an awkward and weird word. An article on Cracked summed it up nicely by saying that it's impossible to say the word "panties" and not sound like either a child or a pedophile.


Agreed. Even the word "underwear" is strange, which is why I've given up wearing underwear all together!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Spoiler



Cunt.


 I find no reasonable use for this word, in any conceivable context.

And I, too, have a weirdness about the word "panties." I can't explain that, not at all...


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Actually. People these days seem to have to say that something "actually" happened.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Todd Young said:


> Actually. People these days seem to have to say that something "actually" happened.


That's a good point.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I have two.  

Irregardless.  This one isn't used as much anymore, something for which I'm truly grateful.

Impact instead of affect/effect. Pick one, even if it is the wrong one.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

I cringe at the word _basically_...in general conversation, it's overused and meaningless, IMHO.

WPG


----------



## GregSisco (Oct 23, 2011)

My least favorite word is very quickly becoming the word "random".


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

hamerfan said:


> Cacophony.
> I dunno why, I just hate it.


I find your choice to be of particular irony since you have a picture of a guitar as your avatar.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I. Hate. Comfortable. As in "Do I make you un-comfortable?" "Are you comfortable with that?" "We want everyone to be comfortable." That sort of thing.  So over-used. Makes me scream!  Now we have a new tag word that is beating out comfortable for most over-used word(s) in American history: Forward.  As in "Moving forward" "Move forward" "Going forward".  I swear I hear it more than anything else in a single day.


----------



## GregSisco (Oct 23, 2011)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I. Hate. Comfortable. As in "Do I make you un-comfortable?" "Are you comfortable with that?" "We want everyone to be comfortable." That sort of thing. So over-used. Makes me scream! Now we have a new tag word that is beating out comfortable for most over-used word(s) in American history: Forward. As in "Moving forward" "Move forward" "Going forward". I swear I hear it more than anything else in a single day.


Surely 'comfortable' and 'forward' can't be more overused than 'random' and 'awkward'.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Going forward, let's all try to be less awkward.


----------



## GregSisco (Oct 23, 2011)

ChadMck said:


> Going forward, let's all try to be less awkward.


Fine, but don't get too comfortable with just acting random, either.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome - due to overuse.  Sometimes I wonder what parents will say to children when they really do something outstanding.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

I have recently started using the word "Bro" a lot. I have no idea why. I have to work on cutting that out. Friends have told me I need to go on the "Dude Management Program" but I'm sorry, I can't give up my beloved Dude....That didn't come off right...


----------



## mountainbikermark (Dec 4, 2011)

The English language is a mess today with over usage of certain words, incorrect usage and spelling of so many others but the thing that drives me batty is  "k" as a response or "uh huh" after a thank you is said. Why not just flip me the bird, say a colorful metaphor and tell me I'll not worth your time?

Support Our Troops!!!

Sent from this Galaxy via Tapatalk


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahhh the dreaded "k". I'm glad you brought this up. It's drive me insane when you write a long involved text and the person responds with a "k". 

arghhhhh!


----------



## GregSisco (Oct 23, 2011)

I hate the word "loose", but only when it's used in place of "lose".


----------



## mountainbikermark (Dec 4, 2011)

ChadMck said:


> Ahhh the dreaded "k". I'm glad you brought this up. It's drive me insane when you write a long involved text and the person responds with a "k".
> 
> arghhhhh!


My wife is the worst for that but I don't hold it against her since she is a lifetime newb at it, does about 5 a month . My kids text more than they talk so I do remind them it annoys me. They still do it. lol

Support Our Troops!! 
Sent from an Incredible phone via Tapatalk


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

ChadMck said:


> Ahhh the dreaded "k". I'm glad you brought this up. It's drive me insane when you write a long involved text and the person responds with a "k".
> 
> arghhhhh!


I do that... in text. But, usually, only my husband sends me long texts, and he doesn't mind as I don't mind getting it in return from him. I'm usually at fault for sending too long of texts than too short.

Though, I do have to say, that even with unfamiliar people, I'd prefer a "k" response to no response at all. There are times when I would like some sort of confirmation that my text was even received. ~_~ooo


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Potty/Bathroom words! The one that starts with an "f" and ends with a "t"... IT drives me INSANE! And the one some people use for what you blow out your nose... starts with a "b"! ICK. ICK. ICK! If I hear these words I immediately think the person who said it is _trashy_!  I just can't get myself to change on those two... I KNOW you said one... Buuuut they are tied for least favorite words on the planet!


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Potty/Bathroom words! The one that starts with an "f" and ends with a "t"... IT drives me INSANE! And the one some people use for what you blow out your nose... starts with a "b"! ICK. ICK. ICK! If I hear these words I immediately think the person who said it is _trashy_!  I just can't get myself to change on those two... I KNOW you said one... Buuuut they are tied for least favorite words on the planet!


I just played a game with this comment called "Guess the cuss-word." I thought of a lot of really good ones but I don't think any of them were the ones you're referring to Meredith.

However, it makes me wish I could do "cuss-words puzzles" instead of cross word puzzles. A cuss word puzzle would have the same set up as a cross word puzzle except all the clues lead to inappropriate language. Someone create this please?


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Whom....


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of mine have already been mentioned except this, and it's actually two words:
girl friend

ARGH - even typing those two words irritates the heck out of me.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Potty/Bathroom words!


My least favorite are also this kind of bathroom words or some erotic parts.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

**Fart**  - it's so uncouth.
Well you did ask!


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

'and then two days, weeks, months later.'  As a reader I don't know what happened during this lapse of time.  As a writer, I think 'why'.  How does any length of time work into the story?  I realize I'm a linear writer, but if a length of time makes no sense when the action can be picked up the next day in the story's chronology,, then why make it longer?


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

ChadMck said:


> Certain words make my skin crawl.
> 
> Like the word "moist" for example. Can we please just strike this word from the language?


Oh my gosh! When I saw the subject I wanted to contribute "moist." Awful word! LOL!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

How about "slime?"  or "guts"?  Both words are pretty disgusting.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Speaking of moist:  I have vent patients frequently, and have to chart something about the umm, yucky things that come out of people's lungs.  What color are they, what consistency, etc.  I don't mind writing the word "secretions" but I will not say that word.  I'll say gunk, crap, anything else.  And I won't say OR write the word "moist."  Because honestly, anything coming out of you ought to be a little wet- I can't imagine how sick or miserable a person would be to have dry... things... hacking up out of their lungs.

I tried to say that without making folks puke, by the way.  Because sometimes the stuff I'm describing does make me bend over and retch.  I'll clean it no matter what reaction I have, but good godalmighty I don't want to discuss it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The printed word "squee" and similar vocalizations, triggers my gag reflex.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Funky.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

How about hate! Our own creation.


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Bucks and yeah ...
What happen to dollars and yes?


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> How about hate! Our own creation.


My problem with hate is that too often people use it instead if disagreement. I can disagree with your thought of actions but that does not mean I hate you.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I hate the word "essentially". My co-worker uses it all the time and it sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Dude.  

Hate it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a distinct distaste for "glinting." I've read a few books where it's way overused. It's even popping up too often in A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate it when people talk about "the real truth." As opposed to what ... the _unreal_ truth?


----------



## apocalypse*meow (Nov 30, 2011)

I was also thinking "moist". I had a co-worker years ago, that would always announce that he was moist anytime he started to sweat. Made me want to grind my teeth, each and every time. 

Penultimate, misused to mean ultimate irritates me quite a bit.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another one -- 'terribly.' It often gets combined with words like 'good.' How can something be both good and terrible?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Tony Richards said:


> I hate it when people talk about "the real truth." As opposed to what ... the _unreal_ truth?


 If we are talking about phrases, how about "a free gift?"I suppose that to distinguish it from all the gifts I have paid for?
Something I really hate is that my local Shaw's grocery has taken to calling us customers "guests!"
And going back to the written word, I always notice and cringe as someone "padded" to the window or door. It's a perfectly good word. I just get annoyed when I read it so many times...


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

"Do you know what I mean?"  or "you know."

More than just one word, but these particular phrases bother me.  Especially when they are uttered every other sentence.  Or a person I know who starts almost every sentence with 'you know.'  My response is 'I don't know.'


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Least favorite word because it's not used properly: awesome


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Because of what it means and is difficult to remember how to spell: _diarrhea_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_particularly_ because I can never say it properly.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JMJeffries said:


> "Do you know what I mean?" or "you know."
> 
> More than just one word, but these particular phrases bother me. Especially when they are uttered every other sentence. Or a person I know who starts almost every sentence with 'you know.' My response is 'I don't know.'


Along those lines, I really dislike the use of "was like" instead of "said", e.g. "She was like, 'let's go to the mall,' and I was like, 'Great idea!'" (There was a Rogaine commercial with a 30- or 40-something man talking that way, and I was like, "Dude, you sound like a 14-year-old girl talking to her friends.")

PS: I had a friend in junior high who used "you know" all the time as a place-holder (the way many people use "uh" or "um"). Fortunately, we had a 7th-8th grade English teacher who was able to break him of that habit (and my friend was smart enough to realize he had to work on it).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

disease


----------



## midgetmadam (Dec 24, 2011)

Peeps is one of the most annoying words I have run across in a long time.  I hear teachers at my son's school use it to get the kids in a group and it drives me CRAZY!!!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thrive.
It just sounds like a nasty, dirty word. Like it should be done in the dark behind closed doors 

Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Along those lines, I really dislike the use of "was like" instead of "said", e.g. "She was like, 'let's go to the mall,' and I was like, 'Great idea!'" (There was a Rogaine commercial with a 30- or 40-something man talking that way, and I was like, "Dude, you sound like a 14-year-old girl talking to her friends.")


I was at Target yesterday and waiting in line with the woman behind chatting to her 11 or 12 year old daughter and said over and over, 'she was like' and 'I was like'. I almost burst out laughing thinking about your comment and then hearing it. Had a hard time listening to them talk.

I'm starting to dislike 'really!' Watching TV last night and one of the characters punctuated the end of each sentence with 'Really!'


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

JMJeffries said:


> I'm starting to dislike 'really!' Watching TV last night and one of the characters punctuated the end of each sentence with 'Really!'


I started to write a letter to my Dad and instead of writing "really" I accidentally wrote "rarely." I decided to use it anyway and wrote "Dear Dad, I rarely drive steamboats. There is a lot of stuff you don't know about me."

-Mitch Hedburg RIP


----------



## biblioeditor (Dec 23, 2011)

My least favorite word is functionality. I started hearing it on all the design shows "oh this room has such great functionality. No it doesn't.

I also hate the word nasty. I teach 4th grade and my students use it all the time.


----------

